# Which Rivalry would you whether see revived?



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Knicks vs Bulls




Knicks vs Heat


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

As someone who's not a fan of either of these teams, I loved watching the Knicks/Heat battle it out. Would love for them to get back to absolutely hating each other again.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Knicks/Heat was my favorite rivalry after the Bulls 3peat.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I enjoyed the Heat rivalry because we actually beat them. I'm afraid to see a Chicago Bulls rivalry with us because that might mean they have a particular superstar on their team that should be a Knick, lol.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

I want to see the Knicks Bulls rivalry back just for the opportunity to beat them.


----------

